# Foreplay/Long Time - My LLB Top Ten #6



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dale, This is a great thread idea, especially for those of us who have watched most of them. I'll be curious to see the complete list. It's going to make me revisit and see if my faves make the cut!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Dale, This is a great thread idea, especially for those of us who have watched most of them. I'll be curious to see the complete list. It's going to make me revisit and see if my faves make the cut!


Thank you for the kind feedback...i hope i hit some of your faves!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

dale said:


> i hope i hit some of your faves!


Done , nice job Dale!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

John Reilly said:


> Done , nice job Dale!


thank you!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

A-1,... again. Were any of the original Tom Scholz 'Rockman' effects units used during the recording?
Thought I heard that unique sound on the lead guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Great playing all around, wow!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> A-1,... again. Were any of the original Tom Scholz 'Rockman' effects units used during the recording?
> Thought I heard that unique sound on the lead guitar.
> View attachment 361719
> View attachment 361720
> ...



None were used in this recording..i'm not sure we could have found one if we wanted to!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Great playing all around, wow!



Thanks so much for giving this a listen!


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

very good playing, the backup singers voices sound great together


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

undermystone said:


> very good playing, the backup singers voices sound great together


thank you..really appreciate you giving this a listen!


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

the LLB logo reminds me of the long & mcquade logo, did they steal from you ? lol


----------

